# The NEW Official Ohio Meet



## Frostysnow

We are going to try this again.

What: Ohio Plowers Meet, Greet, and Eat
Where: Applebee's at Exit 169 off of I-71
When: Jan. 5th, 12:00PM

So far we have:
Frostysnow
RhinoL&L
F250man
Sydenstricker

Come one, Come All.


P.S. If it snows again then we are planning a meeting every other day through the end of March


----------



## RhinoL&L

lets go guys! get this thing back up and running!:redbounce i will talk to young pup to see if he is in. ron you in or what?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Count me in


----------



## VBigFord20

I'll try. As of now I got no other plans that day.


----------



## Pirsch

Gotta work... Sorry Guys!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

My wife is comming too, so I count as 2 people 

If it does snow, I agree with frosty, one every other day till march, LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well, after the meet, you can all come down here, and plow cause we all know i'll have snow


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah we know ron.... you always get the snow! 
what is the new count? i think we are at about 6 right?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well shawn 

I'm at 8plows

3 snows, 6" then 4" then about 4" so thats like 14" something like that LOL We had all that blowing snow too


----------



## Young Pup

Well, I am in again. I agee if it snows then we are scheduling one every other day or so.


----------



## Young Pup

bump bump bump


----------



## RhinoL&L

come on guys lets get some more people to come to this! LOL bump!


----------



## Clapper&Company

T.T.T


Lets do this !!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Who is going to work the RSVP's again?? I am still in!!! Maybe we will get a big stormI like to tease myself like that, lol


----------



## f250man

No good for me I will be back up at the iland working.


----------



## RhinoL&L

bumpin it back up top!:bluebounc


----------



## SnowGuy

Going to try for the meet Saturday. Wife will probably tag along. Looking forward to meeting you guys !!!

Jerry T


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jerry JERRY JERRY!!!! LOL

You guys getting snow?


----------



## SnowGuy

Getting enough snow to piss me off !!! Not enough to plow. Where can you go and get a job for $75,000 to $100,000 per year and be wrong 75%-80% of the time ???? Be a meteorologist (weatherman) !!! LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L

bump bump bump! free bump!


----------



## AESC

what part of 71 is this? around 30? i beleive exit 200 ish is I-76/224 which is 30 minutes from me. so exit 169 should be about an hour from me. 

I will come if it doent snow. i love applebee's and if it snows down there i will plow my truck is to clean.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Im not going. I am sicker than crap now. There is absolutly no way I could even possibly drive that far right now. Sorry!!!


----------



## RhinoL&L

are we going to take our trucks? just wondering.


----------



## Young Pup

Do we have a count on this yet? Chime in guys. Looks like we might be missing some guys from what I have read.I really would like to meet about everyone we can.


----------



## Frostysnow

AESC I think, the exit is just after rt. 30. I know it is south of 30 and south of Ashland if that helps any. 

Rhino, I'm bringing my truck but I live just about 10mins away so it doesn't really matter for me. With high fuel prices i wouldn't be disappointed if everyone didn't drive their trucks. I know for me to drive my truck to cleveland and back right now cost about $30, which is more than my food will cost at Applebees


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;476480 said:


> Do we have a count on this yet? Chime in guys. Looks like we might be missing some guys from what I have read.I really would like to meet about everyone we can.


yeah i was wondering the same thing... is anyone doing a count or rsvp?


----------



## kashman

how far is this from cleveland im on the lake well my backyard is


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is about an hour and a half south of Cleveland down 71.


----------



## AESC

i will be there. i will drive the truck cause i doubt the wife would want to drive it to her mom's and showing up in a mini van is a no no. but leave the plow off and take off the light to keep drag down. maybe wax the truck so i can break 10mpg. CAR POOL anyone?


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'll be there !!!!

I think Andrew (bossman92) is also coming.

AESC We could truck pool if you wanted !!


----------



## Young Pup

I have a count from this thead of 8 coming? That is with bossman and kashman added in. What are everyones thoughts on this. Is 8 enough? or shall we try for the following weekend. 

I did see on the weather channel on the weekly planner of a mix on Saturday too. Just trying to get the word out.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I saw that, I dont think the mix is going to be anything to worry about. 

I have alot of stuff to do, I got to work on the front end of the salt truck. Salt spreader needs work done to it. The GMC needs some stuff done to it. The dump needs back brakes. Skid needs service.

Andrew, Salt truck has fule problems. His Vbox is down. This other truck, has no Front Brakes, Like we were not stoping at the end of the day LOL. We also need to do some brakeline repairs on his truck. And need to replace some cutting edges.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sounds like we are scrapping this till next week then I take it??


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, You know they were all coming to see how goofy you look


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

How goofy I look????? Have you looked in the mirror lately??


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well Yes I have !!!

I cant belive how I get better looking by the day !!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

How much do you pay the person in the mirror to lie???


----------



## Clapper&Company

I dont pay it !!!

I tell you what, I'm tired of seeing all these Calendars with my body in them, with all these guys faces on my body !!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ron, you have issues, LOL J/K


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL

Tom, How many times Do i have to tell you " I'm normal, every one else is just screwed up"


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;477183 said:


> Sounds like we are scrapping this till next week then I take it??


Hope you are feeling a little bit better today.

It seems like only a few can be there due to, illnes or equipment break downs, or other issues. Would it be smart to push it back?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;477305 said:


> LOL
> 
> Tom, How many times Do i have to tell you " I'm normal, every one else is just screwed up"


i dont wanna jump in here and beat a dead horse but ronnie ur ugly. and my funds r real limited


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;477595 said:


> Hope you are feeling a little bit better today.
> 
> It seems like only a few can be there due to, illnes or equipment break downs, or other issues. Would it be smart to push it back?


im wondering the same thing too. so are we going to do it now or push it back?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Would be ok with me LOL


----------



## Young Pup

I say push it back. If we all agree then we need to post it here by 8 pm tonight. 

I vote for pushing it back.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I will 2nd that!!!!


----------



## RhinoL&L

im with you guys on that... i say push it back to next weekend.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Lets push it back LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Ok I will pm everyone on this thread. So we have officially pushed it back to Jan 12th.

Keep checking this thread for the time. Place will stay the same. 

Your local travel agency, 

Young Pup's Travel and Reservations lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

ROFLMAO THanks JP


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;478106 said:


> Ok I will pm everyone on this thread. So we have officially pushed it back to Jan 12th.
> 
> Keep checking this thread for the time. Place will stay the same.
> 
> Your local travel agency,
> 
> Young Pup's Travel and Reservations lol


and we all wonder y people think us snow plowers r so weird


----------



## Young Pup

Pm's were all sent now we need to set the time. I hope I got everyone.If not pardon me the secretary left for the day.


----------



## Clapper&Company

You got me


----------



## AESC

guess i will just have to eat whats in the frig. sloppy joes for me. i really wanted a bacon cheese burger and fries.

I guess i will spend the day working on my truck i should finish my plow install and make it look neater. i got wires all over the place under the hood as well as in the cab. and i still need to finish my second battery install. fix my cig lighter inthe cab hardwire my light. wire my trailer brake etc. good thing its getting warm out there. i really need a garage.

maybe next week then.


----------



## Young Pup

AESC;478207 said:


> guess i will just have to eat whats in the frig. sloppy joes for me. i really wanted a bacon cheese burger and fries.
> 
> I guess i will spend the day working on my truck i should finish my plow install and make it look neater. i got wires all over the place under the hood as well as in the cab. and i still need to finish my second battery install. fix my cig lighter inthe cab hardwire my light. wire my trailer brake etc. good thing its getting warm out there. i really need a garage.
> 
> maybe next week then.


That is why we are pushing this back. Guys have equipment that needs worked on or other things like securing property from breakins. Get you stuff done cause we are planning for the 12th.

Me, I plan on replacing a mirror and a motor in my sideview.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Speaking of mirrors and motors, that is on my list too. Passenger window motor is non-existent ( I took it out and the window is being help up by a rod lmao) and my drivers mirror is detachable. It is held on by the power wire


----------



## VBigFord20

Young Pup;478219 said:


> That is why we are pushing this back. Guys have equipment that needs worked on or other things like securing property from breakins.


Well thats done for now, kinda. We screwed 2x6 over both mandoors from the inside. We then bared the barn doors from outside and pulled the Ram up to them sideways. Right now someone would have to cut a hole in the wall or take the dodge also. That will hold until we come up with a more permanent solution.

I'll try for next week.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL We all need to work on stuff

Maybe the meet should be a big work party


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

A big work party, I will bring the duct tape


----------



## RhinoL&L

sounds good guys! i have some strobes to put in LOL JK i know u guys will do it when u have time.

JP- let me know if u need some help, ill be around tomorrw


----------



## Frostysnow

hey guys, i got th PM about the change. Im not gonna be be able to make it next week though cause i will be back up at school.Have fun!


----------



## merrimacmill

How do you guys set these up? Are there any MA meets that i've missed?


----------



## RhinoL&L

merrimacmill- we just talk about it some in our ohio snow thread then we decided to make a new thread and asked for dates times and places that other ohio guys might want to have a meet. then we set a final date and time and just have everyone post who wants to come...not sure about the MA meets i would just check the networking section or ask around in the MA snow thread if you guys have one, if you dont start one up! hope that helps!:waving:
Shawn


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;478324 said:


> sounds good guys! i have some strobes to put in LOL JK i know u guys will do it when u have time.
> 
> JP- let me know if u need some help, ill be around tomorrw


With the rain I am going to wait till later today or Sunday now. Can't fit the thing in any garage that I have. Or I could just go to the car wash and set up shop in a bay. lol


----------



## AESC

so what will be total be for this comming saturday.
we should get it started now so we know who will show up or not.
I will be there.


----------



## RhinoL&L

im in!!!! hope we can get a good amount of people to come! 3rd times a charm?! LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm in but its going to snow 
LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L

you sure abou tthat ron?


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;478700 said:


> I'm in but its going to snow
> LOL


If it does snow then I say how about June 14, 2008 at 2pm at any ballpark? lmao Snow plow meet at a baseball game.

Count me in next weekend. I make three as of 10;40 am sat jan 5


----------



## AESC

Clapper&Company;478700 said:


> I'm in but its going to snow
> LOL


I hope it does. we need snow. and lots of it!!!! but most likely it will snow for you, but not for me in the anti-snowbelt. we get dusted while everyone else around get pounded.

We can all go eat (I really want applebee's and a reason to go out ) have a good time then go where the snow is, my plow is lonely sitting in the corner of my driveway.


----------



## AESC

Young Pup;478705 said:


> If it does snow then I say how about June 14, 2008 at 2pm at any ballpark? lmao Snow plow meet at a baseball game.
> 
> Count me in next weekend. I make three as of 10;40 am sat jan 5


i make 4 as of 10:43


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sounds Like a plan.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Heck if we are waiting till June 14th, might as well party all nite into the 15th, since I will be 22 then Im in for the 12th though


----------



## Clapper&Company

Party at Toms LOL


-


----------



## VBigFord20

Young Pup;478705 said:


> If it does snow then I say how about June 14, 2008 at 2pm at any ballpark? lmao Snow plow meet at a baseball game.
> 
> Count me in next weekend. I make three as of 10;40 am sat jan 5


Nope, going to have concrete to pour that day. Or maybe a fence to build, or paver's to lay, or trees to trim, or....

Maybe we should all get web cams and just have a online meet and greet

And yes, count me in for next week. Im sure hell will freeze over now but can't say I wont try.


----------



## Clapper&Company

VBigFord20;478763 Maybe we should all get web cams and just have a online meet and greet:drinkup:
QUOTE said:


> A web cam !!!!!! You want us do what on a web cam
> 
> - Now we know what he dose in his spare time :salute:


----------



## Young Pup

QUOTE]

 A web cam !!!!!! You want us do what on a web cam 

- Now we know what he dose in his spare time :salute:





[/QUOTE]

Ron lmao. that is funny.


----------



## RhinoL&L

ron- that is GREAT! xysport


----------



## Sharp Charge

So did you guys get together? If so how did it go?


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP & Shawn '

Thanks, I try !!!

Jp, see we pick on other people too


----------



## RhinoL&L

bump bump bump!!!


----------



## AESC

anyone else???


----------



## RhinoL&L

bumping it back up to the top!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

no money


----------



## Frostysnow

hey guys, i changed my plans for going back to school. I will be there


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea!!!!!!!!!!

Lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

Kevin, if you dont want to spend money on gas... ride down with tom like you were going to! maybe his truck is cleaned out now LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom did clean it out LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Just have the meet and chalk me up as not going. I have didly squat yit for money. Still no pay from most of my clean ups So with the little $$ I have left, the bills have to get paid first and foremost. You guys go ahead and enjoy yourselves. Take pics for me at least


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;483000 said:


> Just have the meet and chalk me up as not going. I have didly squat yit for money. Still no pay from most of my clean ups So with the little $$ I have left, the bills have to get paid first and foremost. You guys go ahead and enjoy yourselves. Take pics for me at least


i am with tom life cost to much and its along drive


----------



## RhinoL&L

it needs to snow


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm still up for it, is it still on??


----------



## Frostysnow

I will be there! I don't want to cancel this again.


----------



## cornbinder

you guys lost me, where is this meet gonna be? and when? mansfield ohio? it's 35 minutes from me you guys will be driving right bye the wooster exit 204. oh yeah check out the new loves truck stop, they are pissed off at the snow remonal they have now, i'm gonna be all over it in the next couple of weeks , bidding it for next year!! my oldest son has a hockey game away at gilmore academy in cleveland, so i'll be passing you guys heading north on your way to applebee's. LOL someone drink a cold one for me.... make it a labbatt's blue! later, pete


----------



## AESC

whos coming and where is everyone from. maybe make it more central for the people showing up. The current location is about 60 minutes southwest for me. i live between akron and canton.


----------



## Clapper&Company

im coming from canton/ area also.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

cornbinder;483776 said:


> you guys lost me, where is this meet gonna be? and when? mansfield ohio? it's 35 minutes from me you guys will be driving right bye the wooster exit 204. oh yeah check out the new loves truck stop, they are pissed off at the snow remonal they have now, i'm gonna be all over it in the next couple of weeks , bidding it for next year!! my oldest son has a hockey game away at gilmore academy in cleveland, so i'll be passing you guys heading north on your way to applebee's. LOL someone drink a cold one for me.... make it a labbatt's blue! later, pete


hey man ur coming right up by me gilmore is just alittle up 91 from me


----------



## AESC

so whats the decision. it looks like two from stark county. and one from the cleveland area who else


----------



## Young Pup

Ok what is going on with this? 

Here is what I have and who I have as saying they were coming.I did a count, 6 of us will be there if everyone that said they were coming does come. Those of said they were coming is AESC,RHINO,CLAPPER,YOUNG,VBIGFORD20 AND FROSTYSNOW. 

Those who said they were not going to be there are Sydenstricker, and Kgrlandscaping. 

Shawn and I need to know what to do? We will be coming from Columbus. 


Thanks guys


----------



## VBigFord20

I'm out. 

One of the stores that I handle repair work for lost there transformer for there storefront sign. Got to replace it tommarow and its going to take most of the day since I need to replace about 30 foot of wire thats in flexline.

Got to go where the money is you know.


----------



## JRSlawn

When is this meet I have to meet everyone from the area!


----------



## JRSlawn

Ron you get the new truck or skid steer yet I am looking at the LCF as well!


----------



## JRSlawn

I need to see the DTN as well


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jeff its in mansfield !!

Count me in 

Any one want to car pool??


----------



## Frostysnow

Just to reaffirm, i will be there.


----------



## AESC

Im going to be out. I just got a email that i have to attend a OAR conference in Columbus on Sunday so i need to get my work done on saturday. Damn conferences. But you gotta go where the money is. 

Sorry Guys I really wanted to attend. I just got the email at 9:00pm tonight from the president of the board im on. and they pay for me to attend as a board memeber.

I am in for the next one though.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well, whats one more out.

How many we got coming now?


----------



## Young Pup

Well, that puts us to a grand total of 4 to meet. I have not called Shawn back tonight. He is out and about with his friends. Will check back in the am to see if this is still a go. It is an hour an 5 minute drive for us.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea, its to u guys lol


----------



## Young Pup

Ron, Ron, Ron, and Ron, I thought you would have posted it by now. You are slacking in your old age. FrostySnow, since only 4 of us were going to be there Ron and I talked and thought we should once again put this off. If we are going to have a meet we would like to have more than 4 guys there. We have some power shows and landscape shows coming up, maybe we can all get together at them or we can schedule another meet. 


Ron, Shawn is at the Advance auto parts, He will be getting a hold of you in a little bit. O

Sincerely,

Ohio Meets Secretary and Travel Consultant,


Henrietta.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp Jp Jp, Any Young Pup

I was waiting on you too LOL

Shawn was at Auto Zone get it right 

I agee since Frosty has the longest drive to get there


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;484946 said:


> Jp Jp Jp, Any Young Pup
> 
> I was waiting on you too LOL
> 
> Shawn was at Auto Zone get it right
> 
> I agee since Frosty has the longest drive to get there


Well, I know it was an Auto Parts place. I could have swore it was an Advance Auto parts store. There comes the crs syndrome. Dang it.


----------



## Young Pup

If he went to the one that I asked him if he was at on Dublin Rd. then he was at the advance auto parts. Shawn where did you go?

Here is the place you were at?

http://advanceauto.know-where.com/a...s=::::::43212&design=default&lang=en&mapid=US


----------

